# Can you remove rocks?



## Riyita (Jun 12, 2013)

Can you?


----------



## anne_713 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes. Go to your bag, click your person, and remove socks.


----------



## Riyita (Jun 12, 2013)

I said rocks....


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jun 12, 2013)

Nope, I don't believe that's possible.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 12, 2013)

You cannot. Only gem rocks can be removed since they're fake.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 12, 2013)

No. They're permanent aesthetic features of your town, just like the small holding ponds. 

o.o Why would you want to remove them? That's how you get some bugs, gems, and even some money once a day!


----------



## anne_713 (Jun 12, 2013)

Riyita said:


> I said rocks....



I apparently have been sitting and staring at computer screens too long today at work! LOL Sorry!


----------



## Sandbox (Jun 12, 2013)

anne_713 said:


> I apparently have been sitting and staring at computer screens too long today at work! LOL Sorry!



I thought it said socks too lmao, don't worry!


----------



## Mothership (Jun 12, 2013)

Sometimes there's a rock right where you want to build something....like the one right where I wanted to put my camp site. It would be useful to be able to relocate a rock like that.


----------



## Mutti (Jun 12, 2013)

No, only if it is the gem rock which is distoryed by hitting it with a shovel and it will break, turning into a crystal


----------



## Dave (Jun 12, 2013)

Sandbox said:


> I thought it said socks too lmao, don't worry!



...wow that signature.

I'm scared of that dancing lady :O


----------

